# Fibo 2010



## Gregzs (Apr 22, 2010)

Is anyone there from this forum with a handycam?

Olimp Girls Fibo Power 2010


----------



## Curt James (Apr 22, 2010)

Gregzs said:


> Is anyone there from this forum with a handycam?
> 
> Olimp Girls Fibo Power 2010



Dear Sweet JESUS.  

"O_limp_" is not what comes to mind.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 22, 2010)

Moni Becht.

Moni Becht Fibo Power 2010


----------



## Curt James (Apr 22, 2010)

^Amazing!


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Apr 23, 2010)

i like the two chicks just dancing, it's strange but i bet they sold some shit.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 23, 2010)

MD has started posting clips:

Team MD's FIBO Expo Montage Video


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2010)

A little something for the ladies:

Fibo Power Bodies Show 2010


----------



## Built (Apr 24, 2010)

Gregzs said:


> A little something for the ladies:
> 
> Fibo Power Bodies Show 2010



Oooh, very nice!

Who's the first guy? He's got exactly the kind of build I like. They both look great actually, but the first one's just better filled out. (His face doesn't hurt the eyes either  )


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2010)

Ronny Rockel as a Predator.

Ronny Rockel Posing Fibo Power 2010


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2010)

Angie Derzapf Posing + Interview Fibo Power 2010


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2010)

Celeste Gonzales Fibo Power 2010


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2010)

A little more for the ladies. They don't seem to identify who the guys are.

Probiotica Show Fibo Power 2010


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2010)

Phil Heath.

YouTube - Fibo 2010 - Phil Heath


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2010)

David Walli Posing Team Andro Stand Fibo 2010


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2010)

Pictures from Germany.

Gallery - FIBO 2010: Category - Muscletime.com


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2010)

Andrea Cavalho Fibo Power 2010 Frday


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 26, 2010)

Team Andro Fibo Power Show 2010


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 26, 2010)

Scitec Show Fibo Power 2010


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 26, 2010)

Performance Show Fibo Power 2010


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 26, 2010)

Olimp Challenge Finale 2010 Part 1


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2010)

Phil Heath Fibo Power 2010


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2010)

Dexter Jackson Fibo Power 2010


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2010)

Melvin Anthony and Chris Cormier Fibo Power 2010


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 28, 2010)

Body Attack Show Fibo Power 2010


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 28, 2010)

Back workout demo

Koloseum Camp Fibo Power mit David Walli und Daniel Hill


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 28, 2010)

Olimp Show Fibo Power 2010 Thursday


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 29, 2010)

In all of the clips I have seen of people touring FIBO I never saw Milos Sarcev. It is almost as though people are avoiding him.

YouTube - FIBO 2010


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 29, 2010)

Gregzs said:


> Is anyone there from this forum with a handycam?
> 
> Olimp Girls Fibo Power 2010


 

Olimp girls part 2: Approx 0:50 and 2:20. 

Olimp Girls Fibo Power 2010 Part 2


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 29, 2010)

10 minutes of guys flexing in their underwear...

Team Andro Booth Fibo Power Challenge Day


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 30, 2010)

Brandon Curry is headlined but there is a blonde who comes out afterward. I can't make out her name when the announcer talks.

Brandon Curry BSN Show Fibo Power 2010


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 30, 2010)

Scitec Show 2 Fibo Power 2010


----------



## Gregzs (May 1, 2010)

All Stars Show Fibo Power 2010


----------



## Gregzs (May 2, 2010)

Big Zone Show Fibo Power 2010


----------



## Gregzs (May 4, 2010)

A half hour of bikinis

Miss Fibo Power Beauty 2010


----------



## dolcevita230 (May 10, 2010)

its just been revoked! ahh peter, he didnt really set you up for that lethal weapon line...


----------



## dolcevita230 (May 10, 2010)

Ill have what shes having! ...thats... better?


----------



## Gregzs (May 11, 2010)

Hungarians horsing around.

Red Rock Reality 26. - BodyBuilder Webmagazin


----------

